# How do I format a 4 Gb Kingston DataTraveler Usb Flash Drive????



## iron4umx (Sep 20, 2005)

This Drive is NOt a DataTraveler 2, It's Just A DataTraveler with 4 Gb capacity, My buddy Formated it Using Windows, I thinck He mesed IT UP¡¡, all his Files are corrupted and with Funny names, Is there a specific aplication to format this Drive, or Is it Ok to Format it with Windows, I can't Find This particular model in www.Kingston.com, I am afraid of formating it with Windows, cause I know for a fackt that Formating USB drives with windows It's like Death to those poor drives,  , what should I use? 

I would really apreaciate any hellp, sorry for such a dumb question, I'ts Just that I am not risking for the trial and error method, to risky¡¡

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I have formated a dozen or so of these little jewels using Windows and no failures . . right click and select format


----------

